# Microsoft kauft Activision Blizzard: Xbox-Konzern mit nächstem Mega-Deal



## David Martin (18. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft kauft Activision Blizzard: Xbox-Konzern mit nächstem Mega-Deal* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Microsoft kauft Activision Blizzard: Xbox-Konzern mit nächstem Mega-Deal*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Sbf93 (18. Januar 2022)

Wow, so viel Taschengeld hätte ich auch gern auf der hohen Kante. 

Mit etwas Glück kann ich dann bald die Kampagnen der letzten 3 CoDs im Game Pass nachholen.
Die Battle.net-Exklusivität hat mich bisher vom Kauf abgehalten.


----------



## fud1974 (18. Januar 2022)

WHAT.. THE......

Was ist mit den Activision Blizzard Marken auf der Playstation? Ich sag nur Call of Duty?


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (18. Januar 2022)

0_0


----------



## Burtchen (18. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> WHAT.. THE......
> 
> Was ist mit den Activision Blizzard Marken auf der Playstation? Ich sag nur Call of Duty?


Das ist natürlich die große Frage. Es steht erst einmal nichts dazu in der Pressemitteilung, auch kein Füllsatz wie "erst einmal bleibt alles beim Alten" oder so, stattdessen wird - natürlich - der Game Pass hervorgehoben. Meine Hypothese wäre, dass zumindest am Anfang CoD natürlich weiter auf der Playstation erscheint - es steht zu glauben, dass aktuell wengistens 2 Titel in der Produktion sind -, aber früher/besser/billiger(gratis?) auf den Microsoft-Plattformen.

Randnotiz: Kotick hat ein großes Interesse an dieser Übernahme, für ihn zahlt sich das richtig gut aus.


----------



## Stefan Wilhelm (18. Januar 2022)

> "Als Team sind wir auf einer Mission, die Gaming-Community für jeden auf dem Planeten zu erweitern"


*Während wir das Spieleangebot für jeden, der nicht auf PC oder Xbox spielt, mit unseren Unsummen an Geld aktiv verkleinern.* 
Ach, Phil.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. Januar 2022)

Activision Blizzard geht mir zwar ziemlich am Ar... vorbei aber da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Ich bin zwar absolut kein Freund von irgendwelchen in den Markt eingreifenden Regelungen oder dergleichen aber in solchen Fällen sollte man so langsam mal was unternehmen.
Dass sich große Unternehmen die einfach nicht mehr wissen was sie mit ihrer Kohle machen sollen nach und nach andere große Unternehmen einverleiben kann auf lange Sicht nicht gut gehen.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2022)

Mich würde auch interessieren, ob MS irgendwann einfach mal alles aus dem BNET-Launcher in die ekelig unübersichtliche und unperformante XBOX-App verlagert.


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (18. Januar 2022)

Burtchen schrieb:


> Randnotiz: Kotick hat ein großes Interesse an dieser Übernahme, für ihn zahlt sich das richtig gut aus.


Ganz ehrlich: So reich wie Bobby ist, ist mir mittlerweile auch egal, ob er bei seinem Abgang noch mal eine richtig dicke Summe einstreicht. Wenn er dafür endlich nicht mehr Blizzard vergiftet, ist es mir das wert. Nicht, dass er als einziger verantwortlich ist, aber in der Chef-Position braucht es nun mal eine Person, die Sexismus und Diskriminierung weder unterstützt noch duldet.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2022)

GoodnightSolanin schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: So reich wie Bobby ist, ist mir mittlerweile auch egal, ob er bei seinem Abgang noch mal eine richtig dicke Summe einstreicht. Wenn er dafür endlich nicht mehr Blizzard vergiftet, ist es mir das wert. Nicht, dass er als einziger verantwortlich ist, aber in der Chef-Position braucht es nun mal eine Person, die Sexismus und Diskriminierung weder unterstützt noch duldet.



kotick bleibt. 
auch wenn er jetzt natürlich nicht mehr das alleinige sagen hat.


----------



## Burtchen (18. Januar 2022)

GoodnightSolanin schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: So reich wie Bobby ist, ist mir mittlerweile auch egal, ob er bei seinem Abgang noch mal eine richtig dicke Summe einstreicht.


Leicht OT, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass Menschen eines bestimmten Schlages irgendwann tatsächlich denken - "tja, jetzt ist genug".


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Januar 2022)

Wow, da war ja Bethesda geradezu ein Schnäppchen. 

Das macht einen jährlichen Monat Gamepass wirklich attraktiv, sofern CoD nicht auf Steam zurückkehrt.
Mit den großen Shooter-Franchisen unter einem Dach sollte jetzt aber mal ein spaßiger Funshooter in einem abgedrehten Microsoft-Multiversum möglich sein, nur so eine Idee.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Januar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kotick bleibt.
> auch wenn er jetzt natürlich nicht mehr das alleinige sagen hat.



Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass einer wie Kotick sich auf Dauer einem Phil Spencer unterordnet und nur noch Befehlsempfänger ist.
Zumal auch fraglich ist, wie lange Microsoft diese toxische Personalie im eigenen Haus halten will. Die Vorfälle der letzten Monate verschwinden damit ja nicht einfach so.


----------



## McDrake (18. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass einer wie Kotick sich auf Dauer einem Phil Spencer unterordnet und nur noch Befehlsempfänger ist.
> Zumal auch fraglich ist, wie lange Microsoft diese toxische Personalie im eigenen Haus halten will. Die Vorfälle der letzten Monate verschwinden damit ja nicht einfach so.


Da sind ja auch viele Werbe-Partnerschaften auf Eis gelegt worde. Der Typ muss weg, was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Januar 2022)

Vor allem hatte sich doch MS bzw. Phil sogar selbst kritisch über Activision geäußert, hm?

Nun ja, vllt. hat er auch einfach nur bei Elon gelernt und probiert, den Aktienkurs mit dieser Aussage zu drücken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2022)

Damit hätte Microsoft mit Battlefield und CoD die dicksten Shooter-Marken unter seinem Dach. Das bringt dem Konzern natürlich wieder Geld ein, selbst angesichts der Tatsache dass die - nun ehemals konkurrierenden - Genre-Größen zuletzt qualitative Sturzflüge gemacht haben.


----------



## fud1974 (18. Januar 2022)

GoodnightSolanin schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: So reich wie Bobby ist, ist mir mittlerweile auch egal, ob er bei seinem Abgang noch mal eine richtig dicke Summe einstreicht. Wenn er dafür endlich nicht mehr Blizzard vergiftet, ist es mir das wert. Nicht, dass er als einziger verantwortlich ist, aber in der Chef-Position braucht es nun mal eine Person, die Sexismus und Diskriminierung weder unterstützt noch duldet.



Erstmal bleibt er, wurde ja bestätigt. Da können sie sicherlich später noch revidieren, aber man will ja nicht zusätzlich Unruhe reinbringen.

Und er verdient nicht "beim Abgang".. er hat Anteile. Egal ob er geht oder bleibt, diese sind gerade MASSIV im Wert gestiegen, man vermutet er hat alleine durch die Übernahme gerade 350 Mio. "verdient" (nicht ausgezahlt, aber was er so in den Händen hält an Aktienwerten).


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damit hätte Microsoft mit Battlefield und CoD die dicksten Shooter-Marken unter seinem Dach. Das bringt dem Konzern natürlich wieder Geld ein, selbst angesichts der Tatsache dass die - nun ehemals konkurrierenden - Genre-Größen zuletzt qualitative Sturzflüge gemacht haben.



battlefield? nee, noch nicht. 
aber wer weiß. das jahr hat ja grad erst begonnen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. Januar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Damit hätte Microsoft mit Battlefield und CoD die dicksten Shooter-Marken unter seinem Dach.


Battlefield ist doch EA.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Battlefield ist doch EA.


Ach... Wie komme ich hier auf Microsoft?! Epic Fail meinerseits.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Januar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach... Wie komme ich hier auf Microsoft?! Epic Fail meinerseits.


... super, jetzt bringst du auch schon Epic mit ins Spiel!  

Läuft bei dir!


----------



## Cobar (18. Januar 2022)

holy shit, damit hätte ich ja wirklich nicht gerechnet, aber Activision Blizzard scheint ja in letzter Zeit genug an Wert verloren zu haben, dass sich das ganz sicher für Microsoft auszahlen wird und vielleicht sogar ein Schnäppchen sein könnte. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das hoffentlich positiv auf die Blizzard Marken auswirken wird.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Januar 2022)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, ob MS irgendwann einfach mal alles aus dem BNET-Launcher in die ekelig unübersichtliche und unperformante XBOX-App verlagert.


Langsam kann ich abseits des Datenverkehrs nicht behaupten, aber optimierungswürdig würde ich sofort unterschreiben 😏

Fehlt noch Ubi. 😮


----------



## Kellykiller (18. Januar 2022)

Stefan Wilhelm schrieb:


> *Während wir das Spieleangebot für jeden, der nicht auf PC oder Xbox spielt, mit unseren Unsummen an Geld aktiv verkleinern.*
> Ach, Phil.


Nun, zumindest bringt MS den Kram auf 2 Plattformen. Bei Sony ist und bleibt der Kram exclusiv bei denen. Bis auf die 2-3 Spiele die es jetzt auch den PC geschafft haben mal abgesehen. Zu Crossplay sagt Sony ja auch ständig nein. Mir ist Sony diesbezüglich also wesentlich unsympatischer.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Januar 2022)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Nun, zumindest bringt MS den Kram auf 2 Plattformen.



Weil Microsoft irgendwann mal wieder eingefallen ist, dass sie ja diejenigen sind, die Windows machen.
Wäre das nicht der Fall, hätten die genauso wenig Interesse am PC.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (18. Januar 2022)

Was will Sony in Zukunft eigentlich dem Game Pass so entgegen setzen? 

Und davon ab: Diese Monopolisierung ist natürlich keine gute Sache, im Gegenteil. Das gilt in der Gaming-Welt genauso wie in anderen Bereichen, siehe Amazon, Google, Facebook und Co. Monopole sind nie gut, es fehlt am gesunden Wettbewerb, und diese Konzerne sind viel zu mächtig und einflussreich.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Was will Sony in Zukunft eigentlich dem Game Pass so entgegen setzen?



Die müssen langsam mal etwas dagegen setzen. Immer nur hier und dort ein paar Krümel aufkaufen, wird ihre Position nicht stärken.
Ich bin ja schon seit dem Bethesda-Deal dafür, dass Sony sich mal etwas im Kaliber von Square Enix oder so einverleibt. Das wäre ein Signal.


----------



## McDrake (18. Januar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Battlefield ist doch EA.


 - Hauptsache Italien!


----------



## golani79 (18. Januar 2022)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Nun, zumindest bringt MS den Kram auf 2 Plattformen.


Jo und würden die Firmen nicht aufgekauft, dann würden die Spiele auf mehr als nur 2 Plattformen kommen 

Gilt natürlich für alle Seiten.


----------



## Superkuh (18. Januar 2022)

So langsam macht mir diese Staubsaugermentatlität der Big Player bei zeitgleicher Abkapselung, so dass viele Gamer, die die Marken groß gemacht haben in die Röhre schauen, wirklich Sorgen. Dass Activision-Blizzard so mir nichts, dir nichts geschluckt wird, ist schon ein starkes Stück.

Wieso muss ich dabei immer mehr an diese alte geniale Szene denken?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdQyQLs2THM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon seit dem Bethesda-Deal dafür, dass Sony sich mal etwas im Kaliber von Square Enix oder so einverleibt. Das wäre ein Signal.


Klar, teilen wir doch einfach alle Entwickler unter MS und Sony auf.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2022)

Leckomio. Das ist mal echt ne Ansage. WTF......


----------



## Phone (18. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Was will Sony in Zukunft eigentlich dem Game Pass so entgegen setzen?
> 
> Und davon ab: Diese Monopolisierung ist natürlich keine gute Sache, im Gegenteil. Das gilt in der Gaming-Welt genauso wie in anderen Bereichen, siehe Amazon, Google, Facebook und Co. Monopole sind nie gut, es fehlt am gesunden Wettbewerb, und diese Konzerne sind viel zu mächtig und einflussreich.


Manche scheinen einfach nicht zu verstehen das es durchaus unterschiedliche Modelle am Markt geben kann und Sony entgegen solcher Meinung nicht gezwungen ist etwas entgegen zu setzen... 
Die machen enorme Umsätze mit ihren Games. 
Da war damals das Problem bei MS, die Games haben sich nicht gut verkauft und man hat eine alternative gesucht. 

Das letzte Cod war nen Reinfall aber anstatt was zu ändern bringen sie in noch kürzeren Abständen einen neuen Ableger... Als ob es dadurch bessere Games geben wird... 

Ich für meinen Teil spiele nur Diablo von den Ab Titeln aber ob ich D4 spielen werden weiß ich noch nicht. 
Mir also Banane


----------



## Athrun (18. Januar 2022)

Dann wird aber Zeit für ein Rebranding: wie soll das Überstudio heißen?
Actisoft Microzard? Bethosoft Actizard?


----------



## Stefan Wilhelm (18. Januar 2022)

Athrun schrieb:


> Dann wird aber Zeit für ein Rebranding: wie soll das Überstudio heißen?
> Actisoft Microzard? Bethosoft Actizard?


Captain Spencer und die Liga der gefallenen Helden®


----------



## FeralKid (18. Januar 2022)

ABSOLUTER WAHNSINN.

Nein wirklich: DAS ist die größte Gamingsensation EVER.


----------



## ViktorEippert (18. Januar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Klar, teilen wir doch einfach alle Entwickler unter MS und Sony auf.


Ultimativ wird es wohl oder übel auf so ein Szeanrio hinauslaufen. Dass sich ein paar große Player den Großteil des Marktes unter sich aufteilen. Das sieht man ja in anderen Branchen genauso. 

Abseits von der offensichtlichen Frage, was Sony darauf wohl erwidert, frag mich ja auch, ob Nintendo derweil weiterhin mit den Schultern zuckt. Auch für die ist das nicht unerheblich wenn künftig keine Blizzard-Titel und manche Activision-Spiele nicht mehr kommen werden.

Ist auf jeden Fall mal ein echter Hammer. Total krass.


----------



## huenni87 (18. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Die müssen langsam mal etwas dagegen setzen. Immer nur hier und dort ein paar Krümel aufkaufen, wird ihre Position nicht stärken.
> Ich bin ja schon seit dem Bethesda-Deal dafür, dass Sony sich mal etwas im Kaliber von Square Enix oder so einverleibt. Das wäre ein Signal.



Was sollen die dagegen setzen? Bei dem Deal mit Bethesda gab es Sprüche das MS bald auch Sony kauft. Das war mehr Spaß. Bei den Summen die MS aber anscheinend zur Verfügung hat scheint das plötzlich gar nicht mehr so abwegig. Wer weiß schon an welchen Deals die gerade noch dran sind.

Evtl. steuern wir auch auf eine ganz andere Zukunft zu. In der MS den Markt dominiert und so ziemlich alle Massen Top Titel bei sich hat. Während Sony und Nintendo sich eher auf Ihre hauseigenen Marken und Exklusivtitel beschränken um ihre Hardware zu verkaufen. 

Kein Plan. Nur hat Sony einfach nicht das nötige Kleingeld um da mitzuhalten und Sony kann seine Spiele auch nicht wie MS quasi verschenken.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (18. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Die müssen langsam mal etwas dagegen setzen. Immer nur hier und dort ein paar Krümel aufkaufen, wird ihre Position nicht stärken.
> Ich bin ja schon seit dem Bethesda-Deal dafür, dass Sony sich mal etwas im Kaliber von Square Enix oder so einverleibt. Das wäre ein Signal.


Würde auch gut zum Unternehmen passen.
Sind eh derzeit etwas angeschlagen, also warum nicht jetzt? 
Am besten noch Warner Broth. dazu und die Zukunft ist gesichert.
Und für die, die eine Monopolisierung befürchten: Es entstehen zu den altbewährten Publishern und AAA Studios gerade auch wieder mehrere neue player mit Erfahrenen Topentwicklern an Board. So schnell geht es dann doch nicht. Abgesehen davon stagniert die Techbranche jetzt erstmal und könnte demnächst sogar eine deutliche Korrektur um die Ohren bekommen. Da fehlt dann auch einfach der Cashflow für derlei Einverleibungen.


----------



## aragon2000 (18. Januar 2022)

Spannend wird auf jeden Fall sein ob sie auch die sexuellen Belästigung mit "übernommen" haben.

Das interessante ist ja das wenn einem Spiele Publisher sexuelle Belästigung vorgeworfen wird immer die gesamte Firma daran schuld ist. Außerhalb der Spiele Branche geht es dagegen immer nur um eine einzelne Person. Siehe Harvey Weinstein. Kam interessanterweise nie jemand auf die Idee zu hinterfragen ob das bei Miramax Gang und Gebe wäre.

Heißt daß nun ab sofort das Microsoft der sexuellen Belästigung angeklagt wird? Müßte ja eigentlich schon der Logik nach.


----------



## Schalkmund (18. Januar 2022)

Runtergewirtschaftet und günstig zu haben, hatte auch schon über den Kauf nachgedacht. Hatte allerdings gehofft der Preis fällt noch unter die wichtige tausend Euro-Marke, naja Pech gehabt ... beim nächsten Mal vielleicht.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2022)

Naja mal sehen wer der nächste ist der dran ist. Ubisoft ??? Bei Ms Kriegskasse könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, daß die sich an EA ranwagen würden. Vielleicht nicht gleich aber in absehbarer Zeit ?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. Januar 2022)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Runtergewirtschaftet und günstig zu haben, hatte auch schon über den Kauf nachgedacht. Hatte allerdings gehofft der Preis fällt noch unter die wichtige tausend Euro-Marke, naja Pech gehabt ... beim nächsten Mal vielleicht.


Das sind so DInger, die können nur Insider vorher wissen, darum juckt es mich nicht wirklich, daß ich den Finger vom Kaufbutton gelassen habe, nach den ersten Abschlägen durch die Sexismuskrise.
Hatte auch gedacht, daß es noch eine Weile abwärts geht.
Tja, da hat Microsoft sie in genau dem richtigen Moment erwischt.
Bobby ist Geschichte, sein Kopf wird rollen, auch wenn es nicht weh tun wird.


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2022)

1/2 @Topic

Wer entscheidet eigentlich über den Kopierschutz, Publisher oder Entwickler? Wird alles nur noch über den MS Store verfügbar sein? Gibt doch ne Koop mit Steam oder?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen wer der nächste ist der dran ist. Ubisoft ??? Bei Ms Kriegskasse könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, daß die sich an EA ranwagen würden. Vielleicht nicht gleich aber in absehbarer Zeit ?


Momentan gehen gerade alle Kurse von möglichen weiteren Übernahmekandidaten steil, Ubisoft hat teilweise bis zu 15% zugelegt.
Ubisoft ist halt auch Peanuts im Vergleich.
Auch EA könnte übernommen werden.
Blöd gesagt hat Microsoft den Heavy Hitter aus dem Rennen genommen, bei den Summen...da haben alle ein großes Ziel aufgemalt bekommen, außer Nintendo, Sony und alle die nicht am Markt direkt gelistet werden.


----------



## golani79 (18. Januar 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> 1/2 @Topic
> 
> Wer entscheidet eigentlich über den Kopierschutz, Publisher oder Entwickler? Wird alles nur noch über den MS Store verfügbar sein? Gibt doch ne Koop mit Steam oder?


Hoffe wohl, dass die Titel auch bei Steam erhältlich bleiben, so wie der Flugsimulator.

Der MS App-Store ist ja nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hoffe wohl, dass die Titel auch bei Steam erhältlich bleiben, so wie der Flugsimulator.
> 
> Der MS App-Store ist ja nicht so prickelnd.


Ah gut. FH5 gibts ja auch auf Steam, hab ich eben geprüft.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (18. Januar 2022)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob Microsoft jetzt der größte Publisher vor Tencent sind? 
Sony dürften sie damit ja locker in die Tasche stecken.
Mahl sehen was dabei herauskommt. Ich hoffe nur gutes für Diablo 4 und einem gewünschten Warcraft 4.
Ps.: Lost Vikings Remake.


----------



## Davki90 (18. Januar 2022)

Alter Falter! Ich würde nicht mal die Hälfte davon zahlen. Ausserdem finde ich, passt Activison Blizzard nicht unbedingt zu Microsoft. Wenn ich MS wäre, hätte ich WB Games gekauft, das wäre sinnvoller, denn dann wäre alle DC Lizenzen Xbox exklusiv, weil ja (fast) alles, was Marvel ist, wohl nur auf die Playstation kommt. Da hätten sie schon mal alle DC Fans, die ein Gamepass Abo abschliessen oder sich eine Xbox kaufen. Das hier ist pure Machdemonstration, sonst nichts. Mit TESO hat Microsoft ja schon ein MMO, wieso noch ein zweites? Wahrschein will auch Microsoft in den Mobilemarkt einsteigen. Das nächste Unternehmen, was wohl gekauft wird von irgend jemanden (hoffentlich nicht von Sony, weil sonst PC Version, tschüss), ist CD Project Red!


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ah gut. FH5 gibts ja auch auf Steam, hab ich eben geprüft.


Hab den FS bei Steam. Finde ich dort am besten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Januar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Der MS App-Store ist ja nicht so prickelnd.


Beim MS Store bin ich voll bei Dir, aber der XBox (Scheißname der Verwechselung wegen, meine den Launcher) Part ist nicht groß anders als die üblichen Verdächtigen. 😉


----------



## Zybba (18. Januar 2022)

Wow!
Was ein Deal.

Da wird Sony wohl in Bedrängnis kommen langsam.

MS muss es halt richtig anstellen, und die aktuellen A/B Skandale in was positives ummünzen. Also die Aufklärung vorantreiben, schwarze Schafe aussortieren und die Arbeitsqualität verbessern. Dass Bobby Kotick bleiben darf, halte ich erst mal für kein gutes Zeichen...

Ansonsten kann ich mich einigen Vorrednern nur anschließen, dass dieses ganze Anhäufen von Marken unter einzelnen Firmen besorgniserregend ist. Es sei denn natürlich, sie geben und lassen den Entwicklern die nötige Zeit und Freiheit. Dann wäre es positiv.
In der Vergangenheit hat vor allem Blizzard ja nicht gerade mit sauberen Releases geglänzt. Das könnte man jetzt ändern.


----------



## hunterseyes (18. Januar 2022)

So langsam sollte sich die Kartellbehörde da mal für interessieren.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Januar 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> So langsam sollte sich die Kartellbehörde da mal für interessieren.


Solange da noch andere große am Markt sind wird da kaum was passieren, wenn MS wirklich mal Sony (Games) oder so weghappern sollte, dann wird es langsam mal interessant.

Es gibt ja noch einige "Große" Ubi, EA, Embracer, Take 2 und natürlich Sony


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. Januar 2022)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob Microsoft jetzt der größte Publisher vor Tencent sind?
> Sony dürften sie damit ja locker in die Tasche stecken.


Laut Der Aktionär , nach Abschluss der Transaktion werde Microsoft nach Umsatz zum drittgrößten Gaming-Unternehmen der Welt hinter Tencent und Sony.


hunterseyes schrieb:


> So langsam sollte sich die Kartellbehörde da mal für interessieren.


Da es, wie oben aufgeführt, zwei größere Unternehmen gibt, die dann auch noch in ausländischer Hand liegen, wird die FTC sich da vorraussichtlich keinen Millimeter bewegen.

Entsprechend kann Microsoft also noch weiter auf Shoppingspree gehen.
Gewinne sind steuerlich schlecht, die müßen schnell wieder weginvestiert werden...im Jahr 2021 betrug der Nettogewinn von Microsoft rund 61,3 Milliarden US-Dollar.
Ubisoft ist auch so ein Kandidat für keine 10 Milliarden.


----------



## Hans222 (18. Januar 2022)

Furchtbar.


----------



## Hans222 (18. Januar 2022)

Microsoft kauft alles auf. Für uns gamer ist das der Supergau.


----------



## hunterseyes (18. Januar 2022)

mir macht diese Megakonzern-Entwicklung der letzten Jahre schon nen mulmiges Gefühl.


----------



## FeralKid (18. Januar 2022)

Hans222 schrieb:


> Microsoft kauft alles auf. Für uns gamer ist das der Supergau.



Ganz ehrlich: Besser als wenn sony alles kaufen würde. Die können sich solche Deals aber zum Glück nicht leisten.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Besser als wenn sony alles kaufen würde. Die können sich solche Deals aber zum Glück nicht leisten.


würde 1.) nicht passieren und 2.) inwiefern? Auch Sony bringt inzwischen bestimmte Spiele später auf Steam raus oder gehts dir auf deinen heißgeliebten GamePass?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Besser als wenn sony alles kaufen würde. Die können sich solche Deals aber zum Glück nicht leisten.


Und damit zeigst du mal wieder dein wahres Gesicht. 
Solche Deals sind immer scheiße. Egal von wem.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Januar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Solche Deals sind immer scheiße. Egal von wem.


genau so  dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, es ist immer doof wenn ein einstiger Dritthersteller dessen (meiste) Spiele für (fast) alle gängigen Systeme bisher erschienen von einem aufgekauft werden und dann exclusiv sind, egal für welchen der großen 3 (Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo) das dann gelten mag.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. Januar 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> genau so  dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, es ist immer doof wenn ein einstiger Dritthersteller dessen (meiste) Spiele für (fast) alle gängigen Systeme bisher erschienen von einem aufgekauft werden und dann exclusiv sind, egal für welchen der großen 3 (Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo) das dann gelten mag.


Ja aber mit der Exklusivität der Spiele habe ich nichtmal wirklich ein Problem.
Mir geht diese Arroganz solcher großen Unternehmen gegen den Strich. Einfach mit Geld umsich werfen und alles kaufen weil man es kann.
Bei dem Bethesda Deal dachten wir schon alle dass das ne Hausnummer ist. Auch die Übernahme bei Take Two letztens (weiß grad nicht mehr wer da übernommen wurde) für 13 Mrd. Aber das hier ist ja nochmal eine ganz andere Dimension. Gestern noch hätte doch niemand mit sowas gerechnet. Und heute denkt man nur wenn man ein Unternehmen wie Activision Blizzard einfach so übernehmen kann dann ist das auch bei jedem anderen Unternehmen möglich. Und das halte ich für die Branche für sehr gefährlich.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (18. Januar 2022)

Das sorgt auch bei mir als X-Box-Fan für Stirnrunzeln. Da bei Activision so einiges im Argen liegt, wäre es natürlich eine Gelegenheit, dass Microsoft als neuer Chef so richtig durchputzt, sowohl bei den personellen Angelegenheiten, als auch bei geschäftlichen Entscheidungen (z.B. dass so viele Teams für Call of Duty verheizt werden oder das nachträgliche Einfügen von Mikrotransaktionen). Während sie Ersteres tun müssen, halte ich Zweiteres eher für unwahrscheinlich; Phil Spencer hat schliesslich immer betont, dass man den Teams nicht zu sehr drein reden will.
In meinen Augen gibt es dabei nur Verlierer: Call of Duty gibt es dann vielleicht nur noch auf der X-Box - welchen Mehrwert habe ich jetzt genau davon? Umgekehrt muss ich dafür auf Resident Evil verzichten, weil Sony Capcom (als Beispiel) gekauft hat usw. Hoffentlich kommt es nicht zu einem solchen Wettrüsten, aber ausschliessen kann man es nicht, schliesslich wird Sony nicht ins Hintertreffen geraten wollen.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Januar 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Da wird Sony wohl in Bedrängnis kommen langsam.


Wieso glaubt eigentlich jeder, dass Sony in Bedrängnis gerät? Die sollen das machen, was sie gut können. Deren Modell kann durchaus neben dem Modell von MS existieren.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wieso glaubt eigentlich jeder, dass Sony in Bedrängnis gerät?



Von ihren Exclusives allein können sie aber nicht leben und wenn MS nach und nach alle Third-Party-Partner mit Blockbuster-Potential aufkauft, wird die Luft irgendwann dünn.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Von ihren Exclusives allein können sie aber nicht leben und wenn MS nach und nach alle Third-Party-Partner mit Blockbuster-Potential aufkauft, wird die Luft irgendwann dünn.


Das es auch Third Party-Entwickler braucht, ist mir klar. 

Aber wäre Sony in Bedrängnis, hätten die sicher schon viel früher reagiert. Doof sind die ja nun nicht.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (18. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das es auch Third Party-Entwickler braucht, ist mir klar.
> 
> Aber wäre Sony in Bedrängnis, hätten die sicher schon viel früher reagiert. Doof sind die ja nun nicht.


Naja was soll Sony machen? 
Sony hat nicht die Mittel mal eben einen Publisher dieser Größenordnung zu kaufen. Die haben in den letzten Monaten schon ihr möglichstes getan und ein paar Studios eingesackt.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (18. Januar 2022)

Microsoft war bestimmt bloß langweilig. Ich rieche da etwas ganz Ausgefuchstes: Console Wars II: The Animation


----------



## Zybba (18. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wieso glaubt eigentlich jeder, dass Sony in Bedrängnis gerät? Die sollen das machen, was sie gut können. Deren Modell kann durchaus neben dem Modell von MS existieren.


Weil ihr größter und einziger ernsthafter Konkurrent auf dem Konsolenmarkt Ihnen langsam aber sicher Entwicklerstudios und Marken unter dem Arsch wegkauft.
Die fließen alle in den Game Pass, darauf hat Sony (noch) keine Antwort.

Sony hat viele tolle Marken und großartige Spiele. In meinen Augen bisher deutlich stärkere Eigenmarken als MS. Trotzdem müssen sie aufpassen, dass sie nicht abgehängt werden.

Denkst du Sony ist es völlig egal, dass sie in Zukunft keine Bethasda oder jetzt eben Activision Blizzard Spiele mehr bringen können?
Ich frag mal anders. Wie würdest du die Lage denn einschätzen?
Was wäre die korrekte Beschreibung der aktuellen Entwicklung? Was ist an dem Wort Bedrängnis so falsch?


----------



## lokokokode (18. Januar 2022)

WOW! hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ein Wal den anderen schluckt.
Ich frage mich, ob es Entlassungswellen bei Blizzard geben wird und wie lange Kotick noch bleibt. Microsoft wird da sicherlich  die Möbel gerade rücken wollen, nach 70 Mrd sowieso XD
Call of Duty , Overwatch 2, tjo alle diese Games sind sicherlich dann exklusiv für xbox und PC. genau wie bei Bethesda. niemand kauft für soviel jmd. auf um dann die Produkte wie gewohnt bei der Konkurrenz rauszubringen.

Ich hoffe, MS will shcnell wieder Geld reinholen und bringt zumindest Diablo Immortal jetzt fix raus.


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

Tja, wenn es schnäppchen an der Börse gibt, lässt sich MS nicht zwei mal bitten...
Stehen bestimmt noch andere große auf ihrer Liste, muss nur der Preis stimmen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Januar 2022)

lokokokode schrieb:


> WOW! hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ein Wal den anderen schluckt.



Um bei dem Bild zu bleiben, dann hat der Wal maximal einen Hering geschluckt.
Im Vergleich zum Marktwert von Microsoft ist Activision ein Winzling.



lokokokode schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob es Entlassungswellen bei Blizzard geben wird



Aus welchen Grund sollte das geschehen? 
Hat es bei Bethesda ja auch nicht gegeben.
Man kauft die Firmen ja auf, weil man von denen was haben will und nicht um die ganze Talentmasse zu entsorgen.



lokokokode schrieb:


> und wie lange Kotick noch bleibt.



Es gilt inzwischen als ziemlich sicher, dass er weg ist, sobald die Übernahme rechtlich abgeschlossen ist.



lokokokode schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, MS will shcnell wieder Geld reinholen und bringt zumindest Diablo Immortal jetzt fix raus.



Microsoft hat bei Activision noch absolut nichts zu sagen und das wird sich so schnell auch nicht ändern. Es wurde ein Zeitraum bis Mitte 2023 genannt, den der ganze rechtliche und bürokratische Ablauf noch dauern kann, bis die Übernahme final ist. Bis dahin ist Immortal locker erschienen, ohne das Microsoft irgendwas damit zu tun hatte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Januar 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Tja, wenn es schnäppchen an der Börse gibt, lässt sich MS nicht zwei mal bitten...
> Stehen bestimmt noch andere große auf ihrer Liste, muss nur der Preis stimmen...



Der Preis einer Aktie von ABK lag gestern bei rund 65 Dollar.
Microsoft kauft die Firma zum Preis von 95 Dollar pro Anteil (ein Wert, den die Aktie nur zwei Mal in ihrer Geschichte überhaupt je erreicht hat). Ein Schnäppchen sieht für mich anders aus.


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Der Preis einer Aktie von ABK lag gestern bei rund 65 Dollar.
> Microsoft kauft die Firma zum Preis von 95 Dollar pro Anteil (ein Wert, den die Aktie nur zwei Mal in ihrer Geschichte überhaupt je erreicht hat). Ein Schnäppchen sieht für mich anders aus.


Es wird immer mehr Bezahlt als der Aktienkurs...ist ja keine feindliche Übernahme...


----------



## Dodo1995 (19. Januar 2022)

Sony hat ohne Call of Duty ein gigantisches Problem Tatsache ist nunmal das ;Millionen von Menschen nur ne PS für COD, Fifa,GTA und vielleicht noch AC. All diese Spiele gibt auch auf der Xbox nur COD eben nicht mehr für die PS das dürfte für nicht gerade wenige Kaufentscheidend sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2022)

Als mir das heute Nachmittag ein Kumpel schrieb, da dachte ich erst, dass er mich auf den Arm nehmen will, weil das wirklich sehr überraschend war. Und aus geschäftlicher Sicht sehr clever. Activision-Blizzard ist im Moment ziemlich am Boden und sooo billig wie jetzt, hätten sie das vielleicht nie wieder bekommen.

Da Microsoft die Spiele ja im Microsoft Store und Steam bringt, könnte das bedeuten, dass auf der einen Seite CoD wieder dort erscheint und es WOW, Overwatch, Diablo dann vielleicht auch im Microsoftstore und auf Steam geben wird. Wobei das WoW sogar gut tun würde, denke ich. Auf Steam würden sicher einige Spieler mal reinschauen. 
Und ansonsten wird das ganze Zeug sicher im Gamepass landen. Da bezahlen die Leute im Microsoft Store anstatt dem monatlichen WoW Abo, dann eben das Gamepass Abo und spielen da. Könnte ich mir so vorstellen. Wobei das alles noch riesige Spekulationen sind ;p

Und für das Thema Sexismus stellen sie dann Amouranth als Beauftragte ein


----------



## hunterseyes (19. Januar 2022)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Was sollen die dagegen setzen? Bei dem Deal mit Bethesda gab es Sprüche das MS bald auch Sony kauft. Das war mehr Spaß. Bei den Summen die MS aber anscheinend zur Verfügung hat scheint das plötzlich gar nicht mehr so abwegig. Wer weiß schon an welchen Deals die gerade noch dran sind.
> 
> Evtl. steuern wir auch auf eine ganz andere Zukunft zu. In der MS den Markt dominiert und so ziemlich alle Massen Top Titel bei sich hat. Während Sony und Nintendo sich eher auf Ihre hauseigenen Marken und Exklusivtitel beschränken um ihre Hardware zu verkaufen.
> 
> Kein Plan. Nur hat Sony einfach nicht das nötige Kleingeld um da mitzuhalten und Sony kann seine Spiele auch nicht wie MS quasi verschenken.


Wie kommt man denn da drauf? Sony hat halt das Problem, dass die Spielesparte dort ca 20% des Geschäfte ausmachen, das ist durchaus viel für das unternehmen, im Vergleich bei MS wiegt der Spielebetrieb nicht ganz so schwer.
Was hat Geld an sich angeht. Es gibt Jahre da hat Sony mehr Gewinn als MS und Jahre, da ist es anders herum. Klar steht MS beim Umsatz weithaus "prächtiger dar" aber was bringt der größte Umsatz, wenn der Gewinn dennoch kleiner ist?

Aktuell bezweifel ich sehr stark, dass Sony an MS verkauft wird - einfach so Sony schlucken wird MS nicht können, ohne sich daran zu verschlucken, weils nen zu großer Brocken ist.

Was Blizzard angeht war es richtig, das sichert zumindest einige Arbeitsplätze bei Blizzard und natürlich könnte es eine Art Beruhigung der Investoren dadurch geben. Dennoch wird der ein oder andere MA sicher entlassen.


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn da drauf? Sony hat halt das Problem, dass die Spielesparte dort ca 20% des Geschäfte ausmachen, das ist durchaus viel für das unternehmen, im Vergleich bei MS wiegt der Spielebetrieb nicht ganz so schwer.
> Was hat Geld an sich angeht. Es gibt Jahre da hat Sony mehr Gewinn als MS und Jahre, da ist es anders herum. Klar steht MS beim Umsatz weithaus "prächtiger dar" aber was bringt der größte Umsatz, wenn der Gewinn dennoch kleiner ist?
> 
> Aktuell bezweifel ich sehr stark, dass Sony an MS verkauft wird - einfach so Sony schlucken wird MS nicht können, ohne sich daran zu verschlucken, weils nen zu großer Brocken ist.
> ...




Also im Grunde könnte MS die Playstation-Sparte von Sony ebenfalls einfach so schlucken. Die ist nämlich auch nicht mehr Wert als 70 Mrd Dollar. Der Gesamte Sonykonzern ist etwa 150 Mrd Dollar wert, aber das ist all-in mit allen Sparten. MS hat einen Börsenwert von ca. 2.400 Mrd Dollar und macht ca. 20 Mrd Dollar GEWINN pro quartal. Die haben diesen Giga-Merger also in weniger als einem Jahr bereits wieder eingespielt... Unfassbar.

Aber wenn MS wirklich auch noch sony oder gar Tencent kaufen würde, dann wäre das Gamingmonopol perfekt und das kann nicht im Sinne von uns Spielern sein. Daher ist jetzt hoffentlich bald mal Schluss mit all den Übernahmen. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass dies der letzte Deal war. Aber es bleibt vermutlich für lane (vielleicht für immer?) der größte Deal dieser Art.


----------



## huenni87 (19. Januar 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn da drauf? Sony hat halt das Problem, dass die Spielesparte dort ca 20% des Geschäfte ausmachen, das ist durchaus viel für das unternehmen, im Vergleich bei MS wiegt der Spielebetrieb nicht ganz so schwer.
> Was hat Geld an sich angeht. Es gibt Jahre da hat Sony mehr Gewinn als MS und Jahre, da ist es anders herum. Klar steht MS beim Umsatz weithaus "prächtiger dar" aber was bringt der größte Umsatz, wenn der Gewinn dennoch kleiner ist?
> 
> Aktuell bezweifel ich sehr stark, dass Sony an MS verkauft wird - einfach so Sony schlucken wird MS nicht können, ohne sich daran zu verschlucken, weils nen zu großer Brocken ist.
> ...



Ich wollte nicht sagen das ich glaube dass das passieren wird. Nur wurde bei dem Beth Deal mit seinen 8Mrd. sowas auch eher im Spaß gesagt. Dabei wurde aber immer wieder betont, dass es einfach auch große Fische im Teich gibt die sich MS nicht einfach mal so fangen kann. Ich meinen Augen zeigt das aber hier gut, dass dem offensichtlich nicht so ist. Und bei MS kommt die Kohle ja auch aus dem gesamt Konzern. Die reine Xbox Sparte dürfte solche Summen nicht aufbringen können.

Wie gesagt, ich glaube da auch nicht dran. Aber wenn man die Summe dieses Deals sieht, scheint plötzlich ja sogut wie alles in Reichweite zu sein. An Sony dürfte MS aber kaum interessiert sein. Immerhin bringen die noch einen ganzen Rattenschwanz an anderen Bereichen mit, die MS eher nicht haben will. Und Sony wird einen Teufel tun und nur die Gamingabteilung verkaufen.


----------



## hunterseyes (19. Januar 2022)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass MS Sony komplett kaufen würde. evtl. die Spielesparte von Sony alleine, ja - wobei da ich shcon bedenken hätte, ob sony das wirklich verkraften könnte, auf 20% Umsatz des eigenen Unternehmens zu verzichten,  Es sei denn sie schwenken vom Spielebereich komplett wieder in andere BEreiche um.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (19. Januar 2022)

Dodo1995 schrieb:


> Sony hat ohne Call of Duty ein gigantisches Problem Tatsache ist nunmal das ;Millionen von Menschen nur ne PS für COD, Fifa,GTA und vielleicht noch AC. All diese Spiele gibt auch auf der Xbox nur COD eben nicht mehr für die PS das dürfte für nicht gerade wenige Kaufentscheidend sein.


Okay, bitte mal durchatmen.
Noch ist kein Spiel von Activision in irgendeiner Weise exklusiv. Also bitte mal ganz ruhig abwarten und Tee trinken, was in Zukunft mit der CoD-Serie geschieht.



hunterseyes schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass MS Sony komplett kaufen würde. evtl. die Spielesparte von Sony alleine, ja - wobei da ich shcon bedenken hätte, ob sony das wirklich verkraften könnte, auf 20% Umsatz des eigenen Unternehmens zu verzichten,  Es sei denn sie schwenken vom Spielebereich komplett wieder in andere BEreiche um.



Das sind ehrlich gesagt sehr unrealistische Gedanken. Klar hätte Microsoft sicher das Geld, um die PlayStation-Sparte oder gleich ganz Sony aufzukaufen, aber da hat Sony natürlich auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden. 
Die japanische Unternehmenskultur ist eine ganz andere und gerade gegen die "westlichen Firmen" stand man immer eher argwöhnisch gegenüber. Die werden sich nicht an Microsoft verschachern lassen, dafür sind sie zu stolz.

Gibt eine schöne Anekdote in der Xbox-Doku zum 20 jährigen Jubiläum. Als man die erste Xbox vorbereitete, wollte man Nintendo aufkaufen. 
Die haben Microsoft nur ausgelacht und sind gegangen. ^^


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Okay, bitte mal durchatmen.
> Noch ist kein Spiel von Activision in irgendeiner Weise exklusiv. Also bitte mal ganz ruhig abwarten und Tee trinken, was in Zukunft mit der CoD-Serie geschieht.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja - MS hat diese Anekdote ja selbst publik gemacht. Sie sehen das wohl auch als alles andere als negativ an. Rückblickend war dieser Deal mit ActivisionBlizzard (immerhin der weltgrößte AAA Publisher gemessen am Umsatz) wohl schon lange geplant. Mike Ybarra und Rod Fergusen sind beides MS Leute, die schon vor einiger Zeit in der Blizzard Fürhungsspitze integriert wurden. Jetzt ist mir auch klar warum... Das CoD & Co MS exklusiv werden ist aber doch so gut wie sicher. Das hatte MS bereits beim Bethesda Deal klar gemacht, worum es da geht und wer 70 Mrd Dollar investiert, der wird auch was verändern wollen damit und zwar genau bei den Marken, die einen großen impact haben, das ist doch klar. Sieht der Markt wohl ähnlich, die Sony Aktie ist gestern sicherlich nicht ohne Grund kollabiert.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (19. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das CoD & Co MS exklusiv werden ist aber doch so gut wie sicher. Das hatte MS bereits beim Bethesda Deal klar gemacht, worum es da geht und wer 70 Mrd Dollar investiert, der wird auch was verändern wollen damit und zwar genau bei den Marken, die einen großen impact haben, das ist doch klar. Sieht der Markt wohl ähnlich, die Sony Aktie ist gestern sicherlich nicht ohne Grund kollabiert.



Haben sie das? Sie haben damals wie heute gesagt, dass sie Traditionsmarken weiterhin auf anderen Plattformen lassen. Neue Marken kommen exklusiv. Bisher ist das exakt so eingetreten. Starfield und Redfall sind exklusiv geworden. 
TESO oder die neue Skyrim Anniversary gibts auch weiterhin auf PlayStation. 

Bisher gibt es noch kein brandneues Spiel einer Traditionsreihe, bei dem man ein Beispiel festmachen könnte, von daher: Hier ist noch gar nichts sicher, was Microsoft  tun wird.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (19. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ja - MS hat diese Anekdote ja selbst publik gemacht. Sie sehen das wohl auch als alles andere als negativ an. Rückblickend war dieser Deal mit ActivisionBlizzard (immerhin der weltgrößte AAA Publisher gemessen am Umsatz) wohl schon lange geplant. Mike Ybarra und Rod Fergusen sind beides MS Leute, die schon vor einiger Zeit in der Blizzard Fürhungsspitze integriert wurden. Jetzt ist mir auch klar warum... Das CoD & Co MS exklusiv werden ist aber doch so gut wie sicher. Das hatte MS bereits beim Bethesda Deal klar gemacht, worum es da geht und wer 70 Mrd Dollar investiert, der wird auch was verändern wollen damit und zwar genau bei den Marken, die einen großen impact haben, das ist doch klar. Sieht der Markt wohl ähnlich, die Sony Aktie ist gestern sicherlich nicht ohne Grund kollabiert.


Glaubst du wirklich das MS auf die Einnahmen von CoD auf der PS verzichten würde? CoD ist schon gleich zu setzten mit FIFA usw. die wären ganz schön blöd bei so eine Serie die sich jährlich so oft verkauft auf die Einnahmen von der Sony Konsole zu verzichten. Genau so wie mit Minecraft das Ding gibt es immer noch auf den Konkurrenz Konsolen und es kommen weiterhin Updates dafür.


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Haben sie das? Sie haben damals wie heute gesagt, dass sie Traditionsmarken weiterhin auf anderen Plattformen lassen. Neue Marken kommen exklusiv. Bisher ist das exakt so eingetreten. Starfield und Redfall sind exklusiv geworden.
> TESO oder die neue Skyrim Anniversary gibts auch weiterhin auf PlayStation.
> 
> Bisher gibt es noch kein brandneues Spiel einer Traditionsreihe, bei dem man ein Beispiel festmachen könnte, von daher: Hier ist noch gar nichts sicher, was Microsoft  tun wird.


Ja haben sie. Es gab einen Round-Table mit Bethesda wo Phil Spencer sehr klar zu den hintergründen der Übernahme gesprochen hat. Es geht darum exklusiven content für Xbox und den GamePass anzubieten. Man werde aber bestehnde Communitys auf anderen Plattformen nicht zerstören, was bspw auf TESO bezogen war. Später im Interview hat Spencer das auch nochmal konkretisiert und angedeutet, dass es für ihn auch dazu gehört Spiele wie TES6 exklusiv zu machen. Er hat sich also nie widersprochen. Aber ich denke es wäre naiv anzunehmen, dass Reiehen wie CoD, Diablo & Co künftig noch für Playstation erscheinen. Das könnte beim nächsten CoD Ableger (vielleicht) noch der Fall sein, aber danach ist damit Schluss.


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das MS auf die Einnahmen von CoD auf der PS verzichten würde? CoD ist schon gleich zu setzten mit FIFA usw. die wären ganz schön blöd bei so eine Serie die sich jährlich so oft verkauft auf die Einnahmen von der Sony Konsole zu verzichten. Genau so wie mit Minecraft das Ding gibt es immer noch auf den Konkurrenz Konsolen und es kommen weiterhin Updates dafür.




Ja absolut und MS glaubt das eben auch. Die wurden ja schonmal gefragt ob sich der Bethesda Deal für sie auch rechnen würde, wenn man TES 6 (Skyrim hatte an die 30 Mio Sales) nicht mehr für Playstation bringen werde. Die einfach Antwort von Spencer auf die Frage lautete "ja".
Ausserdem ist die PS5 noch nicht sehr verbreitet und Titel wie TES6 erscheinen mit Sicherheit nicht mehr für die bestehende Hardwarebase wo die PS4 dazu gehört. Zielsetzung wird es wohl sein, die Nutzer dieser Spiele, die zuvor auf anderen Plattformen unterwegs waren, ins eigene Ökosystem rüber zu holen. Das ist ein ganz wesentlicher Aspekt dieses Deals. Allerdings: Da sony nun ja auch die Barrieren bricht und für Windows veröffentlicht, vielleicht wird es Ausnahmen geben? Das könnte passieren, die Regel wird aber das sein, was sich bereits mit Starfield und Redfall gezeigt hat. MS macht die großen Reihen Xbox/PC exklusiv und dazu gehört auch CoD. Am PC spielen über 1 Mrd Menschen auf der Welt, dass wird sich also so oder so weiterhin für sie rechnen.


----------



## Dodo1995 (19. Januar 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das MS auf die Einnahmen von CoD auf der PS verzichten würde? CoD ist schon gleich zu setzten mit FIFA usw. die wären ganz schön blöd bei so eine Serie die sich jährlich so oft verkauft auf die Einnahmen von der Sony Konsole zu verzichten. Genau so wie mit Minecraft das Ding gibt es immer noch auf den Konkurrenz Konsolen und es kommen weiterhin Updates dafür.


Blödsinn live Service Titel Warzone und Overwatch (2) wirds weiter auf der Playstation geben aber Diablo 4, COD 2023  und alles was dannach kommt (Tony Hawk, Spyro, Crash Bandicoot) wird niemals wieder eine Playstion sehen das sollte jedem denkenden Mensch klar sein.
Das es immmer noch Menschen gibt die glauben das TES 6, Wolfenstein 3, Doom 3 oder Fallout 5 jemals in die nähe einer Sony Konsole kommen ist echt schockierend Naiv.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das MS auf die Einnahmen von CoD auf der PS verzichten würde?


ich bin zwar nicht gefragt; aber ja. das kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. genauso wie bei sequels aller anderen nun microsofts gehörender franchises. kann sein, dass es ne übergangsfrist gibt, kann auch sein, dass hin und wieder brosamen für sony (und das nicht in direkter konkurrenz stehende) nintendo abfallen und was es schon gibt (teso, warzone, minecraft etc) wird wohl auch dort bleiben, aber dass es generell in diese richtung gehen wird, vermute ich schon. 

microsoft will sony aus dem markt drängen. und nein, das halte ich nicht mehr für übertrieben oder panikmache. eine 70-mrd-dollar-aquisition (+ bethesda mit seinen unzähligen franchises) kann eigentlich nur dieses ziel haben. 



RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> CoD ist schon gleich zu setzten mit FIFA usw.



korrekt. und mutmaßlich ließen es die rechteinhaber zumindest bislang einfach nicht zu, dass eines der sport-franchises exklusiv für nur eine plattform erscheint (siehe mlb [von sony] für xbox). aber wer weiß, vielleicht lässt sich da mit genügend schotter auch was machen. ea musst du ja nicht mal übernehmen, es reicht ja, ihnen die sportrechte abspenstig zu machen. ausgeschlossen? ich denke nicht (mehr). 

das alles steht und fällt mit dem game pass, der nur mit einem ausreichenden stream an interessanten inhalten funktionieren wird. geht die wette auf, was heute wohl noch keiner beurteilen kann, sieht sony irgendwann kein land mehr. ms kann das system jahrelang subventionieren, sony könnte (sich) so was nicht leisten, selbst wenn sie wollten.


----------



## Zybba (19. Januar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> brosamen


Ürgh!


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

Dodo1995 schrieb:


> Blödsinn live Service Titel Warzone und Overwatch (2) wirds weiter auf der Playstation geben aber Diablo 4, COD 2023  und alles was dannach kommt (Tony Hawk, Spyro, Crash Bandicoot) wird niemals wieder eine Playstion sehen das sollte jedem denkenden Mensch klar sein.
> Das es immmer noch Menschen gibt die glauben das TES 6, Wolfenstein 3, Doom 3 oder Fallout 5 jemals in die nähe einer Sony Konsole kommen ist echt schockierend Naiv.


Ich denke auch Overwatch 2 wird den Weg auf die Playstation nicht mehr finden. Der erste Teil war gerade zu Beginn ein großer Erfolg und der zweite Teil soll auch eine Singleplayer Kampagne erhalten, wo man also nicht unbedingt in Live-Service Zyklen denkt. Die IP ist strategisch vermutlich zu wichtig, um sie weiterhin der Konkurrenz zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Zybba (19. Januar 2022)

Overwatch und sein Nachfolger haben sich zwar mehr oder weniger zu einem running gag entwickelt, aber das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es schwache Marken sind.


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin zwar nicht gefragt; aber ja. das kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. genauso wie bei sequels aller anderen nun microsofts gehörender franchises. kann sein, dass es ne übergangsfrist gibt, kann auch sein, dass hin und wieder brosamen für sony (und das nicht in direkter konkurrenz stehende) nintendo abfallen und was es schon gibt (teso, warzone, minecraft etc) wird wohl auch dort bleiben, aber dass es generell in diese richtung gehen wird, vermute ich schon.
> 
> microsoft will sony aus dem markt drängen. und nein, das halte ich nicht mehr für übertrieben oder panikmache. eine 70-mrd-dollar-aquisition (+ bethesda mit seinen unzähligen franchises) kann eigentlich nur dieses ziel haben.
> 
> ...



Neue offizielle Zahl von gestern ist, dass der GamePass nun 25 Mio. zahlende Mitglieder hat, also weiterhin stark wächst. Ich denke MS ist sich seiner Sache mit dem GamePass sehr sicher und je mehr Zeit sony verliert, einen ähnlich starken Dienst zu etablieren, desto dünner wird die Luft für sie. Dann komme sie in eine Zwickmühle wo sie alles auf eine Karte setzen müssen, um den Rückstand irgendwie wieder aufzuholen. Die Situation ist nicht so ungefährlich für sie wie mancher gerade tut. ActivionBlizzard ist der weltgrößte Publisher für AAA Games und der wurde gerade geschluckt... Es muss niemandem gefallen, aber solche Dienste sind mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Zukunft der Gamingindustrie und momentan besetzt MS fast ein Monopol darauf. Zum Glück gibts noch GeForce Now von Nvidia, aber ansonsten bietet MS in dem Bereich momentan niemand die Stirn. Keine schöne Entwicklung, aber MS kann man das nicht vorwerfen. Die machen im Moment (seit ein paar Jahren) aus der Sicht von vielen Gamern einfach alles richtig.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. Januar 2022)

Eine kurze Anmerkung meinerseits, weil hier gefragt wurde, ob Microsoft sich mit einer Exklusivität von Call of Duty um Einnahmen bringt. Microsoft zahlt die 68,7 Mrd. $  in Bar. Laut dem letzten Quartalsbericht liegen  130 Mrd. $ auf dem Konto. Cash. Das letzte Quartal, hat Microsoft mit einem Gewinn von 20,5 Mrd. $ abgeschlossen. Die Kosten für die Übernahme von Activision / Blizzard hat Microsoft in 9 Monaten raus. Der Spruch mit der Portokasse trifft hier sprichwörtlich zu. Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Wenn Microsoft sich also dazu entscheidet Call of Duty exklusiv zu halten, dann bringen sie sich nicht um Einnahmen, sondern sorgen dafür, dass sie bei der Konkurrenz ausfallen.


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Eine kurze Anmerkung meinerseits, weil hier gefragt wurde, ob Microsoft sich mit einer Exklusivität von Call of Duty um Einnahmen bringt. Microsoft zahlt die 68,7 Mrd. $  in Bar. Laut dem letzten Quartalsbericht liegen  130 Mrd. $ auf dem Konto. Cash. Das letzte Quartal, hat Microsoft mit einem Gewinn von 20,5 Mrd. $ abgeschlossen. Die Kosten für die Übernahme von Activision / Blizzard hat Microsoft in 9 Monaten raus. Der Spruch mit der Portokasse trifft hier sprichwörtlich zu. Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
> 
> Wenn Microsoft sich also dazu entscheidet Call of Duty exklusiv zu halten, dann bringen sie sich nicht um Einnahmen, sondern sorgen dafür, dass sie bei der Konkurrenz ausfallen.



Ja, das ist alles richtig, was du da schreibst. Aber es liest sich irgendwie so "großkotzig".
Sollen doch diejenigen die in dem Glauben bleiben möchten, es würde MS irgendwie jucken, ein CoD exklusiv zu machen ruhig dabei bleiben. Man darf sich dann halt nur nicht wundern, wenn andere User das als "extrem naiv" erachten. Warum das so ist, begründet dein Text hervorragend. Aber es liest sich halt schon, ach mit fällt kein anderes Wort ein....großkotzig... Oder sagen wir besser: Arrogant.


----------



## huenni87 (19. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ja, das ist alles richtig, was du da schreibst. Aber es liest sich irgendwie so "großkotzig".
> Sollen doch diejenigen die in dem Glauben bleiben möchten, es würde MS irgendwie jucken, ein CoD exklusiv zu machen ruhig dabei bleiben. Man darf sich dann halt nur nicht wundern, wenn andere User das als "extrem naiv" erachten. Warum das so ist, begründet dein Text hervorragend. Aber es liest sich halt schon, ach mit fällt kein anderes Wort ein....großkotzig... Oder sagen wir besser: Arrogant.


 Liegt aber auch mit am Geschwurbel vom Spencer. Dieses Gelaber wie auch schon bei Bethesda, man will allen Gamer auf ALLEN Plattformen das beste Erlebnis bieten. Ich frage mich ob er sich bewusst dazu entscheidet hier nicht eher Xbox Plattformen oder ähnliches zu sagen, denn das würde den PC mit einschließen. 

Aus diesen Aussagen wurde auch schon beim Bethesda Deal abgeleitet, die Games kommen weiter für PS, und hier jetzt wieder. 

Lasst noch ein paar Wochen ins Land gehen. Dann wird er wieder konkreter.


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Liegt aber auch mit am Geschwurbel vom Spencer. Dieses Gelaber wie auch schon bei Bethesda, man will allen Gamer auf ALLEN Plattformen das beste Erlebnis bieten. Ich frage mich ob er sich bewusst dazu entscheidet hier nicht eher Xbox Plattformen oder ähnliches zu sagen, denn das würde den PC mit einschließen.
> 
> Aus diesen Aussagen wurde auch schon beim Bethesda Deal abgeleitet, die Games kommen weiter für PS, und hier jetzt wieder.
> 
> Lasst noch ein paar Wochen ins Land gehen. Dann wird er wieder konkreter.


Falsch! TES6, Starfield etc. kommt nicht für Playstation und das werden Sicher auch nicht Diablo4, COD etc in Zukunft.

Denn MS erschafft das Netflix der Gamingbranche und hat jetzt schon mehr Abos als Netflix nach 4 Jahren hatte und die zahlen steigen und steigen.

Und was haben alle diese Dienste wie Netflix, Disney und Co. gemeinsam? Sie Vertreiben ihre neuen eigenen Produkte nur auf ihren Plattformen, denn genau das ist das System und erzeugt die Bindung der User.
Wenn die user direkt bei ihnen das Geld lassen, durch das Abo, die Ingame käufe etc. verdienen sie letztlich viel mehr...

Und MS arbeitet auch an Deals mit Ubisoft und Nintendo....dann haben sie alle an Board im Gamepass ausser Sony und die brauchen sie nicht...
Und im Gegensatz zu Nintendo kann sich Sony nicht nur mit ihren Exclusives über Wasser halten. Fallen die Blockbuster der Dritthersteller für ihr System aus, bricht ihr Umsatz zusammen.
COD erzeugt mit den meisten Umsatz auf der PS....kauft MS jetzt noch EA siehts eng aus für Dritthersteller Support für Sony...


----------



## huenni87 (19. Januar 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Falsch! TES6, Starfield etc. kommt nicht für Playstation und das werden Sicher auch nicht Diablo4, COD etc in Zukunft.
> 
> Denn MS erschafft das Netflix der Gamingbranche und hat jetzt schon mehr Abos als Netflix nach 4 Jahren hatte und die zahlen steigen und steigen.
> 
> ...



Lies doch einfach nochmal den Beitrag den ich zitiert habe und dazu meine Antwort. Dann hättest du deinen ganzen Beitrag weglassen können.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Januar 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Falsch! TES6, Starfield etc. kommt nicht für Playstation und das werden Sicher auch nicht Diablo4, COD etc in Zukunft.


Sicherlich werden sie einige besonders zugkräftige Marken insbesondere mit Langzeitcharakter zurückhalten um sich selbst einen Vorteil zu verschaffen, aber das Geld vom Löwenanteil das sich anderswo machen läßt lassen sie nicht links liegen.


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sicherlich werden sie einige besonders zugkräftige Marken insbesondere mit Langzeitcharakter zurückhalten um sich selbst einen Vorteil zu verschaffen, aber das Geld vom Löwenanteil das sich anderswo machen läßt lassen sie nicht links liegen.


Der Löwenanteil von COD wird nur bei PS gemacht, weil sie sich am meisten Verkauft.
Das interessiert aber nicht, weil diese Marken selbst eine riesige Fanbase haben.
Wenn MS dieses Exklusiv in Gamepass bringt, kommen 15millionen Spieler in den Gamepass und lassen ihr Geld dort. Das ist wesentlich mehr als wenn sie Sony einen großteil des Umsatzes abgeben müssen, alleine durch die Ingame Items.
Genau wie von Bethesda werden alle zukünftigen Spiele nach dem Deal exklusiv werden. und das wird 2023 der Fall sein. Die Gamer sollten sich von der Illusion lösen das MS etwas für Sony veröffentlicht, denn das ist nicht ihre Strategie hinter dem Gamepass. Sie verhalten sich genau wie Netflix, Disney und Co. Exklusivität = User Bindung und mehr Abos.
Mit dem Kauf von AB kennen sie jetzt alle Zahlen, und alleine diese werden dazu führen das die Games exklusiv in den Gamepass und XBox kommen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Januar 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Der Löwenanteil von COD wird nur bei PS gemacht, weil sie sich am meisten Verkauft.
> Das interessiert aber nicht, weil diese Marken selbst eine riesige Fanbase haben.
> Wenn MS dieses Exklusiv in Gamepass bringt, kommen 15millionen Spieler in den Gamepass und lassen ihr Geld dort. Das ist wesentlich mehr als wenn sie Sony einen großteil des Umsatzes abgeben müssen, alleine durch die Ingame Items.
> Genau wie von Bethesda werden alle zukünftigen Spiele nach dem Deal exklusiv werden. und das wird 2023 der Fall sein. Die Gamer sollten sich von der Illusion lösen das MS etwas für Sony veröffentlicht, denn das ist nicht ihre Strategie hinter dem Gamepass. Sie verhalten sich genau wie Netflix, Disney und Co. Exklusivität = User Bindung und mehr Abos


Das wird die Zeit zeigen, ich glaube nicht das man es sich so einfach machen kann. 😉


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das wird die Zeit zeigen, ich glaube nicht das man es sich so einfach machen kann. 😉


Ich schon, und genau diese Argumente kamen auch bei der letzten Übernahme...Wie es läuft sieht man ja. Alles andere würde gegen jede Logik sprechen und den Zielen die MS verfolgt. Und am Ende haben sie mehr Gewinn als mit Playsation support, weil das komplette Geld bei ihnen bleibt und die Gamer keine Wahl mehr haben. Und sind sie erstmal da, verdienen sie noch mehr Geld mit ihnen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Januar 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Wie es läuft sieht man ja.



Was genau sieht man denn?
Welche Bethesda-Spiele sind denn seit der Übernahme erschienen?
Ach ja, richtig. Deathloop und demnächst Ghostwire Tokyo. Beide Exklusiv für Playstation. 🤣

Mal Spaß beiseite, es hatte Carlo glaube ich hier schon irgendwo dargelegt. Bisher ist nur von Starfield und Redfall bekannt, auf welchen Plattformen sie erscheinen. Und das sind beides neue IPs. 
Eine Strategie für alteingesessene Marken wie Elder Scrolls, Wolfenstein und Fallout lässt sich daran noch nicht ablesen.


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sicherlich werden sie einige besonders zugkräftige Marken insbesondere mit Langzeitcharakter zurückhalten um sich selbst einen Vorteil zu verschaffen, aber das Geld vom Löwenanteil das sich anderswo machen läßt lassen sie nicht links liegen.



Auch dazu wurde weiter unten schon sehr sinnhaft in andere Richtung verargumentiert.

Man muss eigentlich nur mal schauen wie der Stand der Dinge derzeit bei Bethesda ist. Wenn sie in TES6 exklusiv machen (und danach sieht es momentan sehr stark aus, Phil Spencer hat das auch bereits angedeutet - es sei für ihn eine logische Konsequenz), dann machen sie das eben auch mit einem CoD. Sind halt beides riesige Marken, die auch auf der Playstation viel Umsatz einsammeln würden, aber MS befindet sich in einer Situation, wo wie sich erlauben können, der Konkurrenz den Umsatz wegzunehmen, um ihn der eigenen Plattform zuzuführen. Die denken da offenbar etwas langfristiger.


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Was genau sieht man denn?
> Welche Bethesda-Spiele sind denn seit der Übernahme erschienen?
> Ach ja, richtig. Deathloop und demnächst Ghostwire Tokyo. Beide Exklusiv für Playstation. 🤣
> 
> ...











						Phil Spencer basically confirms The Elder Scrolls VI is an Xbox exclusive
					

We still don’t know when it’s coming, though.




					www.theverge.com
				











						The Elder Scrolls 6 All But Confirmed to Be an Xbox Exclusive - IGN
					

Head of Xbox Phil Spencer has all but confirmed that The Elder Scrolls VI will be an Xbox console exclusive.




					www.ign.com
				











						Ja, The Elder Scrolls 6 kommt exklusiv auf Xbox und PC, aber "nicht, um PlayStation zu bestrafen"
					

Die Exklusivität von The Elder Scrolls 6 sollte nicht als Strafe für PlayStation verstanden werden, sagt Xbox-Chef Phil Spencer.




					www.eurogamer.de
				




Also ich denke für jeden anderen ist die Sache klar...

Was auch da steht das MS keine neuen Spiele auf Plattformen veröffentlichen wird außerhalb des XBox Universums und Gamepasses...Beides besitzt PS nicht, woran jeder die Strategie und Ausrichtung hinter jedem neuen Spiel erkennen sollte, was sie in Zukunft bringen werden und wo sie sagen das ist ein Spiel unserer Studios und das ist exklusiv in unserem Ökosystem...

Und zu deinen anderen Spielen, dass ja nur so, weil die Deals vor der Übernahme Ausgehandelt wurden und Spencer hat gesagt das er diese einhalten wird. Und sie sind nur Zeitexklusiv...


"To answer the question everyone is asking: Phil Spencer tells that Xbox plans to honor the PS5 exclusivity commitment for Deathloop and Ghostwire: Tokyo. Future Bethesda games will be on Xbox, PC [...]"


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aber wäre Sony in Bedrängnis, hätten die sicher schon viel früher reagiert. Doof sind die ja nun nicht.


Berühmte letzte (Firmen)Worte?
Es gab schon einige sehr große Firmen in der Geschichte, die durch langfristige falsche Entscheidungen untergegangen sind oder am Boden aufgekauft wurden.
Sony wäre nicht die erste oder letzte Firma.
Aber solange Sony mit ihrer gutlaufenden Gamingsparte weiterhin gute Gewinne machen, werden die da nichts ändern müssen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Januar 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Als mir das heute Nachmittag ein Kumpel schrieb, da dachte ich erst, dass er mich auf den Arm nehmen will, weil das wirklich sehr überraschend war. Und aus geschäftlicher Sicht sehr clever. Activision-Blizzard ist im Moment ziemlich am Boden und sooo billig wie jetzt, hätten sie das vielleicht nie wieder bekommen.


Ich finde vor allem die Kombination aus MS Finanzstärke und gutem Zeitpunkt für die Übernahme heftig.
MS hat einen Nettogewinn von rund 61 Milliarden Dollar 2021 eingefahren und  70 Milliarden für ACB ausgegeben.
Das ist so wie wenn jemand sich mit seinen Jahreseinnahmen halt mal ein Auto holt, weil der gerade "günstig" ist.
Vor allem die Finanzhais bei MS freuts, den jeder bare Dollar ist ein Steuerdollar...schnell reinvestieren.
Bei der FInanzkraft könne sie nächstes Jahr wenn sie lustig wären einfach auch noch EA einkassieren, als billiges Schoki zum EA Kaffee noch Ubisoft... .
Einfach nur heftig was nach dieser Übernahme möglich ist bzw. aufgezeigt wurde, was schon immer möglich war und es jetzt nur jeder realisiert.


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Wenn MS dieses Exklusiv in Gamepass bringt, kommen 15millionen Spieler in den Gamepass und lassen ihr Geld dort.


Glaubst du das wirklich?


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich finde vor allem die Kombination aus MS Finanzstärke und gutem Zeitpunkt für die Übernahme heftig.
> MS hat einen Nettogewinn von rund 61 Milliarden Dollar eingefahren und  70 Milliarden für ACB ausgegeben.
> Das ist so wie wenn jemand sich mit seinen Jahreseinnahmen halt mal ein Auto holt, weil der gerade "günstig" ist.
> Vor allem die Finanzhais bei MS freuts, den jeder bare Dollar ist ein Steuerdollar...schnekl reinvestieren.
> ...


Erst zum letzten Quartalsbericht wurde bekannt das MS über crash vermögen von über 120mrd dollar verfügt und jedes Quartal kommen 20+mrd dazu...Von daher ist eher die Frage wer ist der nächste...In paar Monaten ist der Deal abbezahlt...


golani79 schrieb:


> Glaubst du das wirklich?


Ja glaub ich, wenn Nintendo seine Spiele wie Zelda nur noch bei MS haben würde, würde ich es auch kaufen....unabhängig davon das ich es eh schon habe 
Wenn man eine Marke mag, folgt man ihr überall hin egal wo sie ist...und jetzt ist es noch leichter denn je...brauchst ja nichtmal mehr die Konsole.
Als Neukunde bezahlte sogar nur 1€ oft für 1-3 Monate. Da kannste aber sicher sein das die alle angerannt kommen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Januar 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Erst zum letzten Quartalsbericht wurde bekannt das MS über crash vermögen von über 120mrd dollar verfügt und jedes Quartal kommen 20+mrd dazu...Von daher ist eher die Frage wer ist der nächste...In paar Monaten ist der Deal abbezahlt...


Das mit den Quartalszahlen ist so ein leicht fehlerhaftes Ding, das irgendwie überall weitererzählt wird, aber insgesamt nicht so ganz richtig ist.
2020 hat Microsoft rund 44 Miliarden Dollar Nettogewinn erwirtschaftet, 2021 rund 61 Milliarden.
Mit dem Gewinn von 2021 müssen sie also noch etwas drauflegen.
Aber selbst 2 oder 3 Jahre bis es wieder drin ist, sind keine Zeit.
Jetzt ist die Frage nur noch wieso ich dich auf der Ignoreliste habe...bei Enisra weiß ich es...hmm...


----------



## MarcHammel (19. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Berühmte letzte (Firmen)Worte?
> Es gab schon einige sehr große Firmen in der Geschichte, die durch langfristige falsche Entscheidungen untergegangen sind oder am Boden aufgekauft wurden.
> Sony wäre nicht die erste oder letzte Firma.


Sicherlich. Aber...


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Aber solange Sony mit ihrer gutlaufenden Gamingsparte weiterhin gute Gewinne machen, werden die da nichts ändern müssen.


Genau davon rede ich ja. Sicher sollte Sony einige Dinge ändern (Releases für den PC gehören wohl dazu), wenn sie langfristig weiter mit mischen wollen. Der Markt verändert sich und mit diesem Deal hier sowieso. Aber Sony muss nicht zwingend auf das gleiche Pferd setzen.


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Das mit den Quartalszahlen ist so ein leicht fehlerhaftes Ding, das irgendwie überall weitererzählt wird, aber insgesamt nicht so ganz richtig ist.
> 2020 hat Microsoft rund 44 Miliarden Dollar Nettogewinn erwirtschaftet, 2021 rund 61 Milliarden.
> Mit dem Gewinn von 2021 müssen sie also noch etwas drauflegen.
> Aber selbst 2 oder 3 Jahre bis es wieder drin ist, sind keine Zeit.
> Jetzt ist die Frage nur noch wieso ich dich auf der Ignoreliste habe...bei Enisra weiß ich es...hmm...


Du beziehst dich aber auf das alte Jahr bis Juli 2021...MS ist in jedem Bericht für die Quartale 2022 in allen wichtigen Bereichen meist 30-50% über den Zahlen des Vorjahres.


----------



## devilsreject (19. Januar 2022)

Ob das gut finden soll weiß ich nicht, aber logisch das Microsoft besser den Markt aufkaufen kann und sich damit weitere exclusive Marken sichern kann. Das könnte langfristig Sony mit Ihrer Konsole durchaus in Schwierigkeiten bringen sofern Microsoft einfach mal beschließt ein COD nur noch Xbox Exclusiv anzubieten. Wobei machen wir uns erstmal nichts vor, solange die Playstation in den meisten Kinderzimmern steht werden auch Titel auf der Konsole erscheinen, dafür ist der Markt einfach zu groß. 

Aber durch den Gamepass könnte sich der Markt durchaus verschieben wenn man sich entschließt bestimmte Titel einfach dem Gamepass hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Aber...
> 
> Genau davon rede ich ja. Sicher sollte Sony einige Dinge ändern (Releases für den PC gehören wohl dazu), wenn sie langfristig weiter mit mischen wollen. Der Markt verändert sich und mit diesem Deal hier sowieso. Aber Sony muss nicht zwingend auf das gleiche Pferd setzen.


Sony setzt doch schon darauf ihr PS Now 2.0 ist schon in arbeit und ohh wunder, sie haben eine Kooperation mit MS gemacht für die Server und Cloudtechnik...das heißt egal was sie machen MS kassiert mit...
Aber die sind soweit zurück, die wahrscheinlichkeit das sie scheitern mit diesem Service erneut ist wohl relativ groß, denn sie werden sicher nicht alle neuen Games direkt reinhauen wie MS...


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ob das gut finden soll weiß ich nicht, aber logisch das Microsoft besser den Markt aufkaufen kann und sich damit weitere exclusive Marken sichern kann. Das könnte langfristig Sony mit Ihrer Konsole durchaus in Schwierigkeiten bringen sofern Microsoft einfach mal beschließt ein COD nur noch Xbox Exclusiv anzubieten. Wobei machen wir uns erstmal nichts vor, solange die Playstation in den meisten Kinderzimmern steht werden auch Titel auf der Konsole erscheinen, dafür ist der Markt einfach zu groß.
> 
> Aber durch den Gamepass könnte sich der Markt durchaus verschieben wenn man sich entschließt bestimmte Titel einfach dem Gamepass hinzu zu fügen.


Dafür brauchen wir uns nix vormachen. Genau wie bei Bethesda und allen ihren Studios kommen diese nur noch bei ihnen...
PS hat keinen Gamepass und zählt auch nicht zu ihrem XBox universe....
Folglich wirst du da nix mehr bei ihnen sehen da keins ohne den Gamepass kommt....

Spencer:
"“if you’re an Xbox customer, the thing I want you to know is that this is about delivering great exclusive games for you that ship on platforms where Game Pass exists,"


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ob das gut finden soll weiß ich nicht, aber logisch das Microsoft besser den Markt aufkaufen kann und sich damit weitere exclusive Marken sichern kann. Das könnte langfristig Sony mit Ihrer Konsole durchaus in Schwierigkeiten bringen sofern Microsoft einfach mal beschließt ein COD nur noch Xbox Exclusiv anzubieten. Wobei machen wir uns erstmal nichts vor, solange die Playstation in den meisten Kinderzimmern steht werden auch Titel auf der Konsole erscheinen, dafür ist der Markt einfach zu groß.
> 
> Aber durch den Gamepass könnte sich der Markt durchaus verschieben wenn man sich entschließt bestimmte Titel einfach dem Gamepass hinzu zu fügen.



Es ist wohl genau umgekehrt. Wer ernsthaft denkt, dass CoD usw künftig weiter für PS erscheinen, der macht sich was vor. Ein Unternehmen, dass 70 Mrd Dollar für so einen Deal in die Hand nimmt, der kann auch mal auf die Einnahmen aus einem Teilmarkt verzichten. Das ist für MS finanfziell nichtmal ein Achselzucken wert. Bei den anderen großen IPs (TES, Doom, Diablo, Wolfenstein usw usw) doch das gleiche. Ausserderm führt man diese Umsätze ja langfristig dem eigenen Unternehmen zu. Wie schon gesagt wurde: niemand hört auf CoD zu zocken, nur weil es nicht mehr für sonys Konsole kommt.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. Januar 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Sony setzt doch schon darauf ihr PS Now 2.0 ist schon in arbeit und ohh wunder, sie haben eine Kooperation mit MS gemacht für die Server und Cloudtechnik...das heißt egal was sie machen MS kassiert mit...
> Aber die sind soweit zurück, die wahrscheinlichkeit das sie scheitern mit diesem Service erneut ist wohl relativ groß, denn sie werden sicher nicht alle neuen Games direkt reinhauen wie MS...


PS Now ist ein Streamingdienst und wenn überhaupt, wird der einfach nur generalüberholt. Das heißt nicht, dass Sony auf das gleiche Pferd wie MS setzt. 

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass ABs Sparte plötzlich nur noch Microsoft-exklusiv sein werden. Overwatch, Diablo 3, Call of Duty etc. sind zu starke Marken und immernoch gut besucht. Ich denke, hier wird MS auch Sony weiterhin bedienen. 

Die Nachfolger werden, denke ich, allerdings exklusiv sein.


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> PS Now ist ein Streamingdienst und wenn überhaupt, wird der einfach nur generalüberholt. Das heißt nicht, dass Sony auf das gleiche Pferd wie MS setzt.
> 
> Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass ABs Sparte plötzlich nur noch Microsoft-exklusiv sein werden. Overwatch, Diablo 3, Call of Duty etc. sind zu starke Marken und immernoch gut besucht. Ich denke, hier wird MS auch Sony weiterhin bedienen.
> 
> Die Nachfolger werden, denke ich, allerdings exklusiv sein.


Es geht nicht um alte Spiele es geht um NEUE. Der Rest bleibt wie es ist...


----------



## MarcHammel (19. Januar 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um alte Spiele es geht um NEUE. Der Rest bleibt wie es ist...


Ist mir schon klar.  

Der zweite Absatz war übrigens nicht nur an dich gerichtet. Hätte ich vielleicht kenntlich machen sollen.


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar.
> 
> Der zweite Absatz war übrigens nicht nur an dich gerichtet. Hätte ich vielleicht kenntlich machen sollen.


Diablo 3, Overwatch 1, CoD Vanguard usw werden natürlich weiterhin auf der PS laufen.

Aber die Nachfolger: Diablo IV, Overwatch 2 und viele, viele weitere große IPs werden nicht mehr für PS umgesetzt werden.
Beim nächsten CoD könnte ich mir allerdings noch vorstellen, dass nochmal eine Playstation Fassung mit auf den Weg gebracht wird, da dort die Entwicklung schon ein gutes Stück vorangeschritten sein dürfte und bereits Arbeit in diese Version investiert wurde.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Diablo 3, Overwatch 1, CoD Vanguard usw werden natürlich weiterhin auf der PS laufen.
> 
> Aber die Nachfolger: Diablo IV, Overwatch 2 und viele, viele weitere große IPs werden nicht mehr für PS umgesetzt werden.
> Beim nächsten CoD könnte ich mir allerdings noch vorstellen, dass nochmal eine Playstation Fassung mit auf den Weg gebracht wird, da dort die Entwicklung schon ein gutes Stück vorangeschritten sein dürfte und bereits Arbeit in diese Version investiert wurde.


Denk ich auch. 

Aber ich mach mir bezüglich des Deals wenig Sorgen. Activision Blizzard hat zwar verdammt umsatzstarke Titel in petto, aber dafür wenige. Der Markt ist extrem groß. Da bleibt auch für Sony genug.


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Denk ich auch.
> 
> Aber ich mach mir bezüglich des Deals wenig Sorgen. Activision Blizzard hat zwar verdammt umsatzstarke Titel in petto, aber dafür wenige. Der Markt ist extrem groß. Da bleibt auch für Sony genug.



Das denke ich auch. Lese jetzt seit gestern in social media immer wieder auch Kommentare wie: "RIP Sony" oder "das war der letzte Sargnagel", aber das ist quatsch. Soweit ist es noch lange nicht.

Was man aber schon sagen kann, dass die Playstation ein Stück weit an Relevanz verliert, wenn einige der großen IPs von AB dort nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Andere Marken wie World of WarCraft oder StarCraft waren ohnehin schon vorher PC Exklusivtitel, da bricht der Playstation nichts weg, aber bei CoD, Diablo, Overwatch und Co sind das schon einige der größten Marken auch im Konsolengaming, die zuvor Multiplattform waren und nun bei sony wegfallen. Ähnlich sieht es bei Bethesda mit Marken wie TES, Doom usw aus. Kann mir keiner Erzählen, dass das für sony nicht einer Katastrophe gleichkommt. Aber die werden ihren Weg weiter gehen und auch gute Spiele machen. Hoffentlich auch weiterhin für PC. Sega gibt es auch noch immer.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> MS hat einen Nettogewinn von rund 61 Milliarden Dollar 2021 eingefahren und  70 Milliarden für ACB ausgegeben.
> Das ist so wie wenn jemand sich mit seinen Jahreseinnahmen halt mal ein Auto holt, weil der gerade "günstig" ist.


Microsoft lebt nicht von der Hand in den Mund. Das Stichwort lautet: Barreserve .


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Januar 2022)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Microsoft lebt nicht von der Hand in den Mund. Das Stichwort lautet: Barreserve .


Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst wie du von meinem Text auf den Schluß kommst, wären wir alle etwas schlauer, denn nur wenige Leute können es sich leisten mit einem Jahreseinkommen sich mal schnell ein Auto zu kaufen...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. Januar 2022)

Warum soll man sich denn kein "Auto" in Höhe seines Jahreseinkommen leisten, wenn man mehr als genug auf der hohen Kante hat?


----------



## MarcHammel (19. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Lese jetzt seit gestern in social media immer wieder auch Kommentare wie: "RIP Sony" oder "das war der letzte Sargnagel", aber das ist quatsch. Soweit ist es noch lange nicht.
> 
> Was man aber schon sagen kann, dass die Playstation ein Stück weit an Relevanz verliert, wenn einige der großen IPs von AB dort nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Andere Marken wie World of WarCraft oder StarCraft waren ohnehin schon vorher PC Exklusivtitel, da bricht der Playstation nichts weg, aber bei CoD, Diablo, Overwatch und Co sind das schon einige der größten Marken auch im Konsolengaming, die zuvor Multiplattform waren und nun bei sony wegfallen. Ähnlich sieht es bei Bethesda mit Marken wie TES, Doom usw aus. Kann mir keiner Erzählen, dass das für sony nicht einer Katastrophe gleichkommt. Aber die werden ihren Weg weiter gehen und auch gute Spiele machen. Hoffentlich auch weiterhin für PC. Sega gibt es auch noch immer.


Ich denke, das ganze wird aufgrund der immensen Summe auch etwas überschätzt. Natürlich fehlt dann was, wenn kein CoD etc. mehr für die PS4/5 kommen. Zweifelsohne.

Und ändern muss Sony einiges, um wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben. Aber ich denke auch, dass Sony ihren Weg schon gehen wird und auch gut leben kann.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (19. Januar 2022)

Dann kommen vielleicht die Letzten  Call of Duty Spiele auch wieder bei Steam 
Microsoft liebt ja Steam


----------



## Phone (20. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ganze wird aufgrund der immensen Summe auch etwas überschätzt. Natürlich fehlt dann was, wenn kein CoD etc. mehr für die PS4/5 kommen. Zweifelsohne.
> 
> Und ändern muss Sony einiges, um wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben. Aber ich denke auch, dass Sony ihren Weg schon gehen wird und auch gut leben kann.


Denkt auch mal daran das sich das letzte Cod z.B. am meisten auf PS verkaufte. Ich habe was von 50 % gelesen!
Die CoD wurden immer viel auf PS verkauft und da man muss dann alles schön wegrechnen (Selbiges gilt für DIv. IPs , weil Sony einfach an der Spitze ist)Der letzte Deal von MS hat an der Situation überhaupt nichts gemacht und Sony war weiter an der Spitze.
Außerdem muss man 80 Milliarden aus den letzten 2 Jahren auch erstmal wieder reinholen.
Naja die Industrie ist eher negativ drauf angesprungen...weniger Konkurrenz und Diversität hat noch nie besser Qualität hervorgerufen. Sollen sie sich alle kannibalisieren bis es nur noch Service Dreck aus einer Klitche gibt xD


----------



## ZgamerZ (20. Januar 2022)

Wenn sich die Arbeitsverhältnisse für die Angestellten, speziell für Frauen auch nur ansatzweise verbessern und vor allem Bobby endlich aus der Firma entsorgt wird, egal ob mit fetter Abfindung oder nicht, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass der sich bereits ausgezahlt hat. Ob dem so ist, wird sich zeigen, jedoch unter der Fuchtel von MS, wird es denke ich wohl kaum so derartig unterirdisch weitergehen, wie bisher, denn ab jetzt wird es auch auf MS abfärben.

Schauen wir mal was kommen wird, mich interessieren AC/BLZ Spiele nicht, ich habe keinen Gamespass und brauche ihn auch nicht.

Ich wünsche mir, dass es den ganz normalen Angestellten ab nun besser ergeht, als davor - Ob dem so werden wird, in meinem Hinterkopf vermeldet eine leise Stimme zwar so ihre Zweifel, aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. Januar 2022)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Warum soll man sich denn kein "Auto" in Höhe seines Jahreseinkommen leisten, wenn man mehr als genug auf der hohen Kante hat?


Wenn man sich ein Auto in Höhe eines Jahreseinkommens locker leisten kann, wieso braucht man dann überhaupt extra etwas auf der hohen Kante?
Extra Geld auf dem Konto hat ja dann überhaupt keinen Einfluß auf diesen Kauf und für alle Eventualitäten hat man ja ein entsprechend deftiges Einkommen das nächste Jahr. 
Du kannst es nicht erklären, weil du einfach irgendwas in meinen Ursprungstext hineininterpretiert hast, das da gar nicht rein gehört.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2022)

Was das Auto betrifft, ich kann es nicht ... ich hab vorhin einen G63 konfiguriert und dann irgendwann beschämt den Tab geschlossen.  

Ich armes Schwein.

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin gespannt wie lange der Geldregen bei MS noch anhält bzw. wie lange man pro Quartal neue Rekordgewinne verzeichnen kann. Ich glaube (!) das MS so wie andere massiv von Corona und Home Office profitieren, die Frage ist nur noch wie lange oder ob MS hier Glück hat, dass sich die Arbeitswelt dahingehend verändert dass HO der neue Standard wird.

So oder so hat MS bzw. Nadella verdammt viel verdammt richtig gemacht und, auch wenn er ein wenig 'blass' - kein Wortwitz!, im Vergleich zu Gates und Ballmer war, er hat MS umgebaut, neu ausgerichtet und weiter expandiert. Verdammt gute Leistung!


----------



## FeralKid (20. Januar 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was das Auto betrifft, ich kann es nicht ... ich hab vorhin einen G63 konfiguriert und dann irgendwann beschämt den Tab geschlossen.
> 
> Ich armes Schwein.
> 
> ...



Der Geldsegen bei MS hat ja nicht nur mit Corona zu tun, Corona hat das Wachstum nur nochmals schneller beschleunigt. MS ist führender Anbieter im Cloud-Markt (neben AWS). Nach den beiden kommt erstmal nichts und dieser Markt steht weiterhin noch am Anfang seiner Möglichkeiten. Das Wachstum kann also noch sehr, sehr lange anhalten. Da ist kein Ende in Sicht.

Mit dem neuen Deal wird MS binnen der nächsten 1-2 Jahre zur Nr 2 im Gaming hinter Tencent aufrücken. Xbox 15 Mrd Umsatz + Bethesda 4 Mrd Dollar Umsatz + ActivisionBlizzard 9 Mrd Dollar Umsatz > Playstation 25 Mrd Dollar Umsatz. Tencent liegt aktuell bei 29 Mrd Dollar Umsatz. Die kassieren sie damit noch nicht ein, kommen aber in griefbare Nähe. Ich denke aber, dass MS bzw die Xbox Sparte binnen der nächsten 3 Jahre zum Marktführer aufgestiegen ist, noch vor Tencent (die im Mobilegaming Markt in China einfach riesig sind). Das ist unvermeidlich bei dieser Art der aggressiven Expansion. Da jetzt zu sagen, diese Deals verändern nichts, zeugt lediglich von Verbitterung über diese Marktentwicklung. Ich sehe dem ganzen eher neutral entgegen. Im Falle von ActivisionBlizzard ist es vielleicht sogar, dass beste was passieren konnte, denn nun wird Blizzard ENDLICH aus der Entscheidungsbefugnis von Activision befreit und kann vielleicht wieder zu dem Studio werden, dass viele als das Beste der Branche angesehen haben. Schön wärs!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. Januar 2022)

@LarryMcFly Ehrlich gesagt, scheine ich die Analogie mit dem Auto nicht zu verstehen. Der Punkt ist der: Microsoft kann es sich leisten. Mehr wollte ich nicht zu verstehen geben.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (20. Januar 2022)

Einen kleinen Einblick auf die finanzielle Situation bei Microsoft, gibt es übrigens nächste Woche, falls es wen interessiert. Dürften spannende Zahlen sein.


----------



## Basileukum (20. Januar 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Arbeitsverhältnisse für die Angestellten, speziell für Frauen auch nur ansatzweise verbessern und vor allem Bobby endlich aus der Firma entsorgt wird, egal ob mit fetter Abfindung oder nicht, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass der sich bereits ausgezahlt hat. Ob dem so ist, wird sich zeigen, jedoch unter der Fuchtel von MS, wird es denke ich wohl kaum so derartig unterirdisch weitergehen, wie bisher, denn ab jetzt wird es auch auf MS abfärben.
> 
> Schauen wir mal was kommen wird, mich interessieren AC/BLZ Spiele nicht, ich habe keinen Gamespass und brauche ihn auch nicht.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir, dass es den ganz normalen Angestellten ab nun besser ergeht, als davor - Ob dem so werden wird, in meinem Hinterkopf vermeldet eine leise Stimme zwar so ihre Zweifel, aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


Deine Wünsche und Deiner Einstellung alle Ehren, aber wir sind hier nicht im Verdi-Forum. Hier geht es um "PC Games". Ob es da die 156ste Frauenquote gibt oder ob alle Mitarbeiter einer Firma zugang zu ihrem stündlichen 15 Minuten Safespaceraum haben, das waynt hier unglaublich. Das verbessert jetzt auch meine Spiele nicht wirklich, sondern bringt die Mitarbeiter nur noch auf dumme ideologisch aufgeheizte Ideen, die mich dann in Spielen belästigen für die ich Geld ausgebe oder dann halt nicht mehr. 

Deshalb muß man die Leute auch immer wieder zurück ins hier und  jetzt holen, auch wenn natürlich die Gesellschaft Gernegute und Allerguteste aus dem Boden schießen läßt wie Pilze im Herbst.


----------



## FeralKid (20. Januar 2022)

Der Geldsegen bei MS hat ja nicht nur mit Corona zu tun, Corona hat das Wachstum nur nochmals schneller beschleunigt. MS ist führender Anbieter im Cloud-Markt (neben AWS). Nach den beiden kommt erstmal nichts und dieser Markt steht weiterhin noch am Anfang seiner Möglichkeiten. Das Wachstum kann also noch sehr, sehr lange anhalten. Da ist kein Ende in Sicht.

Mit dem neuen Deal wird MS binnen der nächsten 1-2 Jahre zur Nr 2 im Gaming hinter Tencent gemeinsam mit Sony aufrücken. Xbox 15 Mrd Umsatz + Bethesda 1 Mrd Dollar Umsatz + ActivisionBlizzard 9 Mrd Dollar Umsatz = Playstation 25 Mrd Dollar Umsatz. Tencent liegt aktuell bei 29 Mrd Dollar Umsatz. Die kassieren sie damit noch nicht ein, kommen aber in griefbare Nähe. Ich denke aber, dass MS bzw die Xbox Sparte binnen der nächsten 3 Jahre zum Marktführer aufgestiegen ist, noch vor Tencent (die im Mobilegaming Markt in China einfach riesig sind). Das ist unvermeidlich bei dieser Art der aggressiven Expansion. Da jetzt zu sagen, diese Deals verändern nichts, zeugt lediglich von Verbitterung über diese Marktentwicklung.

Ich sehe dem ganzen eher neutral entgegen. Im Falle von ActivisionBlizzard ist es vielleicht sogar, dass beste was passieren konnte, denn nun wird Blizzard ENDLICH aus der Entscheidungsbefugnis von Activision befreit und kann vielleicht wieder zu dem Studio werden, dass viele als das Beste der Branche angesehen haben. Schön wärs!


----------



## Phone (20. Januar 2022)

Ich sag es gleich als erstes, ich denke Microsoft will der größte Publisher werden für ALLE Endgeräte werden..Quasi Third-Party

Schaut euch mal die UK Verkäufe an als Beispiel (Eines von vielen): 
PS5: 41 Prozent
PS4: 29 Prozent
Xbox One: 19 Prozent
Xbox Series X/S: 11 Prozent

Das sind 60 % Fucking Prozent auf Playsation!
Jetzt nimmt das weg und schaut euch die Xbox verkäufe an.
Nun die selben zahlen nehmen wir als Grundlage was gerade passiert,
die  Spieler finden  das  Spiel so schlecht auf XBox(n) das sie es nicht gekauft haben und NUN Feiern sie die vielleicht kommende exklusivität als gäbe es kein Morgen xD
Das einzige was sie feiern das andere es nicht bekommen aber kaufen wollen sie es trotzdem nicht...GLÜCKWUNSCH

Bei diesen Zahlen wird es niemals exklusiv, das ist mein Gedanke..Ich habe KEIN Cod / KEIN Overwatch NICHTS...weder auf PS noch auf dem PC
Ich habe lediglich D1 / Diablo 2 / D2R und D3 auf dem PC also mir sine diese IPs im grunde egal.
Wir reden hier von massig Umsätzen die alle Wegfallen sowohl wenn ein Sytem ausgesperrt wird UND Verkäufe die wegfallen weil es in den Gamepass kommt..das wird also ein sehr interesasantes 2023 / 2024.
Weiterhin muss man sich überrlegen wieviele wirklich bereit sind sind eine 2. oder sogar dritt konsole zu kaufen wo sie vorher schon sagten "die will ich nicht" und das für ein Spiel?
Ein Bruchteil wird wechseln, das war es.

Weitre zahlen(können um ein paar hundertausenmd abweichen)
Acti/Blizz hat wieivle letzes jahr umgesetzt? 8 Millarden?
Dies beinahltet Vollpreis Games / Microtransaction / Abos von WoW / ETC. bei ~ 400 Millionen Usern auf ALLEN Plattformen
8 Millarden bei 400 Millionen Usern
Gamepass hat zugelegt auf 25 Millionen (Abos die jemals geschlossen!!! wurden NICHT AKTIV!)...Da muss noch viel viel kommen um diese ganzen neue IPs zu finazieren die dann (vielleicht) exkl. in den Gamepass kommen und bei viel meine ich ein paar hundert Millionen.
Es wird der Tag kommen an dem man diese Investion in ein schwarzes Loch für eine Konsole die sich nicht so gut verkauft zu rechtfertigen muss.

Weiterhin sollte man sich Fragen warum z.B. ein Minecraft weiter auf PS supportet wird..so wie es auch garantiert mit Warzone passieren wird..GENAU weil es so viel Kohle bringt weil Sony in dem segment führend ist. 
Diese Vertrage sind nicht auf lebenszeit die vorher gemacht wurden daher kann MS sie zu Tag X kündigen.
Erinnert sich wer an den versuch Die Halo MC Collection auf PS zu bringen? Sony hat abgelehnt..das war ein versuch von MS als Third-Party Publisher seine Games auf anderen Plattformen zu etablieren, nicht mehr nicht weniger.

MS hat seit Ü 20 Jahren versucht Sony das Wasser abzugraben oder ein Teil vom Kuchen zu bekommen und nach dem letzten Deal dachten alle das war DER MEGA Deal dabei hat es die ersten Wochen ein paar gejuckt und dann war es als ob NICHTS passierte...Sony verkauft ihre Games extrem gut und ihre konsole.

Don Mattrick sagte schon damals das es nicht nötig sein wird sich neue Hardware zu kaufen und dann wurde er gefeuter ^^
ok natürlich suboptimal in einem Satz die Pläne für die nächsten 10 Jahre (Cloud / Streming) zu verraten und dann noch vom kauf enuer Hardware abzuraten. JACKPOT xD

Man investiert keine 85 Millarden in 2 jahren aber haut nichts in seine Studios oder Pusht die Hardware Verkäufe / Produktion...Sie kaufen einfach Marken denn
die wollen das Tencent der USA werden.
Für einen Xbox User hat sich doch NICHTS geändert..also wirklich NICHTS.


----------



## FeralKid (21. Januar 2022)

Achtung: Die Zahlen im Posting unten spiegeln nicht die Realität wieder. Global wurden mittlerweile 11. Mio Xbox Series X/S ausgeliefert und 14 Mio. PS5. Das sind die letzten Schätzungen, denn konkrete Zahlen wurden nicht veröffentlicht.
Die XBox ist demnach sehr gut auf Kurs, aber: MS hat ja auch noch WIndows und dort tummeln sich wiederum viel mehr Spieler als auf Playstation Verhältnis 90/10.

Dh MS kann die Playstation locker links liegen lassen wenn sie wollen. Sony kann das mit dem PC umgekehrt nicht länger machen, weswegen man ja auch eingelenkt hat. Die These MS könnte zu einem Third Party Publisher werden ist daher reines Wunschdenken aus der Playstation Ecke. Das ist Verbitterung über die Entwicklung am Markt, weiter nichts. Spencer hat oft betont, dass es bei diesen Deals um Exklusivtitel geht für Xbox/PC und nichts anderes und auch nur das macht Sinn.

Allerdings hat Spencer Sony zumindest schonmal zugesichert bestehende Verträge einzuhalten und auch Call of Duty vorerst weiter für PS zu veröffentlichen. Das ist auf der Sony Konsole das erfolgreichste Spiel, gemeinsam mit FIfa. Bei Sony kann man also vorerst mal beruhigt sein. Spiele wie Diablo und Overwatch sind ohnehin am PC erfolgreicher als auf Konsolen. Da ist die wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass diese Reihen nicht mehr für PS kommen, sofern da nicht noch Verträge einzuhalten sind. Nachdem diese Verträge aber ausgelaufen sind, wird die Playstation auch nicht mehr bedient, dass muss jedem klar sein. Alles andere wäre naiv.


----------



## Vordack (21. Januar 2022)

Phil Spencer wants to bring back the Activision Blizzard games he loved as a kid
					

The Microsoft Gaming CEO has been flipping through Activision Blizzard's back catalog.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




Dieses Interview mag ich. Wir könnten evtl wieder alte Marken sehen (Theoretisch auch NOLF)


----------



## TheRattlesnake (21. Januar 2022)

Das Activision die Rechte an den Sierra Spielen hat hatte ich jetzt auch nicht auf dem Schirm.
Ein neues NOLF fänd ich super.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Januar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ein neues NOLF fänd ich super.


Definitiv !


----------

